# Eheim 2217 or Rena XP3



## hawk1 (Oct 8, 2011)

These are both around the same price at bigals, which would be best to go with? I have a 55 gallon with a Eheim 2215 on it already, and I did have a Marineland c-360 but it started leaking, (leaking around the quick disconnect its pretty cheap) so I took it back to petsmart today and got a refund. So would you add another Eheim or try try the Rena?


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

If you enjoy the 2215 already, why stray off and get another canister that you aren't familiar with? You could also say nay to both and just run the 2215 along side of say an AC110? If you want double cans, I would say stick with what you have come to be familiar with.


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

I use both Rena XPs and Eheim Classics. You'll get higher flow out of the Rena but I believe that the Eheims are higher quality overall. If I were buying new, I'd go with the Eheim. Having said that, I don't think you'd be disappointed with the Rena if you go that route.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I have two Xp3's and one Xp4 and love them. Rena makes a very nice quality product. I have never had an Eheim but have looked them over in shops and they seem to be good quality as well (wouldn't say better or worse). I don't think you'll be sorry no matter which one you go with, either should serve you well.


----------



## hawk1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, I do enjoy my 2215. The 2215 made the c-360 look like a toy. If i go with the 2217 what would be a good way to set up the out takes and spraybars? Both across the back, or one on the side and the other on the back?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

With my 2211, I run it as a secondary filter. I sawed down the spraybar then put it front to back.


----------



## hawk1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Steve C said:


> I have two Xp3's and one Xp4 and love them. Rena makes a very nice quality product. I have never had an Eheim but have looked them over in shops and they seem to be good quality as well (wouldn't say better or worse). I don't think you'll be sorry no matter which one you go with, either should serve you well.


Hows the bypass in the XP's? And do you ever had a problem with the quick disconnect leaking?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

hawk1 said:


> Steve C said:
> 
> 
> > I have two Xp3's and one Xp4 and love them. Rena makes a very nice quality product. I have never had an Eheim but have looked them over in shops and they seem to be good quality as well (wouldn't say better or worse). I don't think you'll be sorry no matter which one you go with, either should serve you well.
> ...


There's really not much/none bypass with the way the top basket fits into the bottom of the motor. I haven't had any leaks with the disconnects on any of them except for when I set the first one up and found out one thing about it. One thing I have noticed and I think this may be why some people have leaks on the disconnect..is if you have the tubes that come out of the disconnect facing the same direction as the tab for the disconnect faces and have any pressure such as a hose that isn't kink free, then you will sometimes see a drip. But if you face the tubes (they have a slight angle on them) if you face them opposite direction of the disconnect tab then they seal perfectly. I have all mine set up that way and no leaks what so ever now.


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a Eheim 2226. Its ok not my favorite. Little quirky hard to prime and I have rebuilt it a time or two. But I purchased it used so who knows if person before took care of it. Had it about a year now. I have several xp's. Two xp-3's and 3 xp-4's. I love the Rena XP's. Simple easy to prime and very common and not as exspensive as the Eheim. I have had the xp-3's for over 10 years and the pump is still going. Only one leak and that was a minor drip out the quick disconnect latch. Needed new O rings. Only problem is it leaks into the housing first then out of the lid. But I put all my canisters in a tray for that reason. Even my fluval FX-5's. I dont think you can go wrong with eitheir one but I really like the Rena's. Goodluck 8)


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

MPKS92 said:


> I have a Eheim 2226. Its ok not my favorite. Little quirky hard to prime and I have rebuilt it a time or two.


Completely different filter than one of the Eheim classic series.


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

I am aware of that. I would think if that all there diffrent series filters are of the same quality. As stated most of my experience is with Rena.


----------



## VT_Burton (Mar 3, 2012)

I haven't used the Rena XP3, but I'm running both the Eheim 2217 and the 2215 and couldn't be happier with them. I agree with what Ensorcelled said in his post, if you're already happy with the 2215, why switch?


----------



## hawk1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah, I think I am just going to get the 2217, because I know my 2215 and I enjoy it. And I was looking, it seems that Rena is now API and they dont come with the spray bar and some other stuff they used to come with. Will the 2217 and the 2215 be enough filtration for my 55? I have an Aquaclear 70 I can throw on there too if needed. Also what would be the best way to set up the intakes and outakes of the Eheims?


----------



## hawk1 (Oct 8, 2011)

If I use both Eheims I really dont want 2 spray bars across the back of my tank, I notice Eheim sells a jet nozzle. Could I use 1 spray bar on say the 2217, and put the jet nozzle on the 2215. Has anyone ever used Eheim's jet nozzle before? I want the best flow for the fish without a lot of extra stuff in the tank.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

hawk1 said:


> If I use both Eheims I really dont want 2 spray bars across the back of my tank, I notice Eheim sells a jet nozzle. Could I use 1 spray bar on say the 2217, and put the jet nozzle on the 2215. Has anyone ever used Eheim's jet nozzle before? I want the best flow for the fish without a lot of extra stuff in the tank.


You could always hack the spraybars to the desired length(s) to have them positioned on the sides of your tank instead on the back walls? I'm not exactly sure what jet nozzles you are referring to, but if you are talking about the one that the Eheim Ecco's are shipped with, then yeah you could as they aren't bad. Imo, spraybar is your best bet.


----------



## VT_Burton (Mar 3, 2012)

Is there a reason why you're looking at another canister filter for your 55 gallon? If you already have a 2215, it may be in your best interest to look at a good HOB like an Aquaclear 70/110 or Marineland Emperor. You already have sufficient biological filtration in your Eheim and the HOB will supplement that with good mechanical filtration. Plus it's about half the price.


----------



## hawk1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Would an Aquaclear 110 and the 2215 be enough for a 55? If I could go that route it would save me alot of $$$. But I wanna make sure my fish are healthy and happy too!


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

hawk1 said:


> Would an Aquaclear 110 and the 2215 be enough for a 55? If I could go that route it would save me alot of $$$. But I wanna make sure my fish are healthy and happy too!


Absolutely. Technically, a 110 could handle a 55G alone but I wouldn't want just a single filter on a tank especially considering cichlids. Go Aquaclear if you want to save $. Your fish will thank you! :thumb:


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

I have both and like both. The Rena is super easy and friendly when it comes to maintenance :thumb: 
When I feel lazy i prefer the Rena.


----------



## VT_Burton (Mar 3, 2012)

My 55 gallon is being filtered with an Eheim 2215 and an AC70, which I find to be adequate. If I had to do it again, I would have gotten the AC110 simply because you really can't have too much filtration.


----------



## hawk1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey guys, thanks for everyones advice and suggestions. I just went with another Eheim and got the 2217 since I know they work good. I found a great price on them at Marinedepot. So now I have the 2215 and the 2217 on my 55, should be plenty right? Oh and I replaced my crappy Aqueon circulation pump with a Hydor Evo 550. I went through two of the Aqueon's. The fish kept bumping into it, and the part that hooks to the suction cup kept breaking off. The Hydor looks like its built much stronger.


----------



## hawk1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey guys, my friend wanted my Eheim 2215 so I sold that one to him. I took all my media out of it, and put it in my new 2217. So I sold him that , and I picked up an Aquaclear 110. So now I got the 2217 and the AC 110 going in my 55. I was wondering if this is too much? I dont think the fish mind, but I do see a spot where the sand is moving around. Thoughts?... I could take the AC 110 back and get the 70.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would keep the AC 110 on the tank, rather than replacing it with the AC 70.

Which filter is causing the sand to move around?


----------



## hawk1 (Oct 8, 2011)

The 2217 is moving the sand. Its not like a sandstorm or anything. But I have the spraybar across the back pointing towards the front, and pointed up towards the surface a little. It flows across the surface then kinda bounces off the front glass and then flows down the front glass moving some sand specks around. It made a little dent in the sand in one spot. But I dont have sand flying everywhere.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can always enlarge the holes on the spraybar with the next size larger drill bit, if you don't mind modifying it.

Sometimes it is simply a matter of tweaking the spraybar placement to eliminate the problem.


----------



## VT_Burton (Mar 3, 2012)

If you don't mind modifying the spray bar, you can shorten it and have the flow going side to side instead of back to front.


----------

